# 3D Printer



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I really would like to have one but my lack of the 3D modeling skills keeps me from getting one. Thanks for the review.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Totally agree about use in the workshop *stevej'*...

I wrote a blog about using 3D printer in the workshop.
and made a compilation of some of my Christmas 3D Stocking Fillers.

I'm certainly in favour of incorporating a 3D printer into ones woodworking arsenal.


----------



## stevejack (Apr 5, 2020)

Well you can still use for free Objects You may wish to go look at https://www.thingiverse.com/



> I really would like to have one but my lack of the 3D modeling skills keeps me from getting one. Thanks for the review.
> 
> - Redoak49


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

Nice wright up. If it can make a quality golf ball I'm in.


----------



## Jacksdad (Mar 28, 2017)

That sounds cool


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

If I design something with Autocad, does it have to be in 3D and not in 2D?


----------



## stevejack (Apr 5, 2020)

All I know is you have to EXPORT as an STL FILE! Then Open that in the SLICER program I us CURA and its free. If you can save or export as STL field then you are good. Want to send me a file and see what I can do?


> If I design something with Autocad, does it have to be in 3D and not in 2D?
> 
> - MrRon


----------



## stevepeterson (Dec 17, 2009)

> If I design something with Autocad, does it have to be in 3D and not in 2D?
> 
> - MrRon


I believe it needs to be in 3D. For many parts, this means not much more than adding a thickness to a 2D part. The real benefit comes when you combining multiple components into a single part, avoiding the need to glue pieces together.

I agree with stevejack that 3D printers are addictive and slow. I don't mind the cost. A good printer plus a dozen rolls of filament costs about as much as an average bandsaw. They are slow, but they can continue printing while you are doing other things.










Here are some 3D printed clocks. The larger clock on the right takes around 140 hours to print and 1 Kg of filament.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

Great write up. I love my 3D printer. good to see another affordable, quality printer on the market as it is typically flooded with so many different companies coming in and cheap knockoffs. No complaints on my Ender 3 Pro. Thingiverse is a godsend as well. No need to model anything as it's most likely someone already did. lol. I've printed a few 3D woodworking accessories (switching magnet and bandsaw guide using magswitch and bearings to name a couple). The applications are practically limitless to your imagination or your ability to search the web for STL files…lol.


----------

